

PHP or Ruby? - pejman

when it comes to choose programming language and framework which elements I have to consider? what are the criteria to trade off?
======
qhoxie
As a language PHP has some problems. That is not to say that it is a bad
language. I use PHP with CodeIgniter or Kohana (frameworks) on a regular
basis.

That said, I believe that Ruby and Python are both more robust languages on
the whole. I suggest doing some generic (read: non-web) scripting in the
languages and see what feels right, including community, documentation, and
libraries.

Good read: <http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/archives/001119.html>

------
imawesty
One thing i've always had to consider is what servers actually support Ruby. A
few personal projects i've made in Ruby. However, when working on Web
applications for other people (Who already have a server), they may not
support Ruby (Or PHP for that matter).

I think it really comes down to preference. I learnt PHP first off, then
discovered the power of Ruby.

I suggest taking a look at this: <http://www.killersites.com/blog/2006/php-vs-
ruby/>

------
pejman
the support of the server is not my concern though it can be considered as one
criteria + I don't have any preference or feelings about any framework!

So suppose I have an Idea and I'm searching to find out my co-founder who is a
developer. shall I go for php developer or ruby? what are the elements which i
should consider? and how this choice will effect me as the CEO in the future?
for example is it hard to find a ruby developer or PHP? etc....

~~~
qhoxie
The answer to that: Don't pick them based on the language they are proficient
with. If you find an incredibly sage person who writes webapps in COBOL, take
them. The language is not going to dictate the success of your venture.

As for numbers, there are generally more PHP developers than Ruby developers,
but you want a good developer, not just a developer.

~~~
pejman
According to what I have heardÖ finding a good PHP developer is much more
easier than finding a ROR developer coz ruby is new and less developers
available and they demand higher salary.

~~~
qhoxie
So my last line up there had perhaps some unclear meaning. There are more PHP
developers out there, but there are good developers to be had in both arenas.
As for salaries, you get what you pay for.

